# Rogers High-Speed EXTREME is....



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Extremely AWESOME! It EVEN makes ehMac FAST!







large Quicktime movies just START. Like you're watching TV, man! And, in Medal of Honor online, my ping has been reduced IN HALF! (not that it wasn't bad before at an average of 120).

And, a 25MB Quicktime movie upload for a client was done in jig time!









Kids, RUN don't walk to a Rogers video store and buy the extreme modem. Er... but call Rogers, first to make arrangements.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

OK.

what kind of arrangements must be made?? I heard about this. Is it not the same $$?? Pls expound.

H!


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

All that is required to upgrade to Extreme is to take your old modem into any Rogers Video and purchase a DOCSIS compatible modem for $80 (Discounted right now from $100).

Then you're service will be upgraded to the Extreme setting.

If you already have a DOCSIS modem all that is required is to give Rogers a call. Might be good to call them before you go to Rogers Video anyways as they can tell you who has modems available for purchase.


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

Macaholic, just curious if your IP still remains "relatively" static with this new high speed extreme.. With my current rogers service, my IP changes only about once or twice a year, which is very useful since I run a very small web server off my home connection.. If my IP will still remain (somewhat) static with the high speed extreme service, then I'll definitely switch. I understand that you've only just received your new modem, and it's still too early to really tell how often the IP changes, but if it hasn't changed since you first plugged it in, that's probably a pretty good indicator. Thanks,

Adam


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

So let me get this straight....I have the Rogers high speed service now...and all I do is trade in my modem (for 80 bucks) and my mounthly charge stays the same but my service will be faster?

How do I ask for this modem?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey Adam









it hasn;t changes since I connected -- but it IS a different IP address from before with my old modem. I'll keep an eye on it fer ya.

And TCB, as it was explaind to me, the monthly fee does NOT increase. Call up Rogers and get onboard!


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

Visit the Rogers about Hi-Speed Extreme site .

James


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Here is a ehMac Forum Link.

About the 2nd and 4th page describes my process of upgrading.

Have been on it for a month and also love the new speed. Some detailed numbers also.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

It cost me 10 bucks extra a month with shaw. Are you SURE you guys aren't paying more on your monthly bill? I already had the faster modem too.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Well it could just be my paranoia kickin in, but I'm suspecting Rogers is up to no good. For the past few days, I've only been reaching a max. of 95k/sec. I didn't notice until tonight, when everything I've downloaded has only reached an average of 80k/sec. I've tried downloading from sources which I know are fast, such as Apple and CNET, and everything is slow. I just did a speed test, and it only read out as 692 kilobits/sec which is terrible considering I used to get a max of 350k/sec.. so the question is, am I nuts to think that Rogers is deliberately slowing my connection to get me to upgrade to their so-called ~extreme~ speeds?  

edit, i did that test from the link below, here's what i got:

Your download speed : 745693 bps, or 728 kbps.
A 91 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 369480 bps, or 360 kbps.


----------



## insertclevername (Apr 8, 2003)

Macaholic...could you do me a favour and run the speed test and post the result for us??

http://speedtest.cogeco.net/


----------



## insertclevername (Apr 8, 2003)

kloan...though I don't think Rogers is slowing you down in a conspiracy to make you spend 80$ on a new modem....the speeds you are getting are way lower than what you should be getting.

I had speeds of around 750kbps-1mbps and the neanderthals working at Rogers blamed my low speeds on everything...my router, my mac, "general internet congestion", something about cable lines...until I called them and tried to cancel, as soon as they heard the magic word, "cancel", I got a tech guy send to replace the modem and A MONTH FREE!!!

The moral or the story is, complain and good things will happen, now I am getting around 2700-2900 kbps with Rogers Highspeed, can't wait to see those EXTREME numbers.

2004-06-25 10:00:38 EST: 2765 / 321
Your download speed : 2831890 bps, or 2765 kbps.
A 345.6 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 328893 bps, or 321 kbps


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Rogers is probably just testing it for a bit, then the price will go up I am sure. Then you either pay what they want or the modem you bought will be a waste.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Pamela said:


> It cost me 10 bucks extra a month with shaw. Are you SURE you guys aren't paying more on your monthly bill? I already had the faster modem too.


Are you a cable-TV customer, according to Rogers site "Non-cable customers pay an additional $10.00 for Rogers Hi-Speed Internet." Of course Rogers isn't Shaw.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> Rogers is probably just testing it for a bit, then the price will go up I am sure. Then you either pay what they want or the modem you bought will be a waste.


You could always sell the modem. Or Rogers may give you the possibility to keep the modem and get the lower Rogers High-Speed.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*Are you a cable-TV customer, according to Rogers site "Non-cable customers pay an additional $10.00 for Rogers Hi-Speed Internet." Of course Rogers isn't Shaw.
* 

Are you kidding me....I'm an *everything* customer! I subscribe to the biggest package they have for their cable and internet.

But this is Shaw I'm talking about remember....

I thought they were basically the same company, but I guess not.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I just checked Shaw's site and their pricing is different than Roger's. With Shaw there is actually a fee added on to your Bill for the Extreme use above and beyond high-speed. See http://www.shaw.ca/Tmplt.asp?pageID=771

[ June 25, 2004, 02:41 PM: Message edited by: Kosh ]


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

well, my speeds are back up to normal..


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

My wife picked up the DOCSIS modem yesterday but can't get it to work. I'm currently 5,000 miles away. Any ideas? We have a home network with a Linksys wireless router. I wouldn't have thought it needed any configuration compared with the old modem.

No worries - its working now - needed a reset/power cycle at both ends.

[ June 26, 2004, 03:17 PM: Message edited by: used to be jwoodget ]


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Here are the results, insertlvername:

Your download speed : 4925325 bps, or 4809 kbps.
A 601.2 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 797713 bps, or 779 kbps.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Extremely slow...

Man.... I've been bamboozled, hoodwinked.

I just went to grab the new modem from Rogers this aft and decided to record results before and aft of course.

I'm now the proud owner of a dud line. 

Old Terayon modem rates: 1609/356 up/down @ 17h40
New Moto modem: 800/700  @ 21h00.

I've been duped. Looking around to see what cats are getting. Is there a system mod that must be made? anyone?? If this keeps up, I will return this and get my old modem back!  

H!


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

ohenri - call into tech support for rogers - 
they may have not added the extreme internet to your account properly - or it may not have taken to your account properly.

you should notice a big difference - definitely not a drop in speed.


----------



## atFault (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm another one that was has had a lukewarm experience with extreme. I do pay an extra $10 a month because the cable internet is the only thing I use from Rogers. I paid the $80 for the Motorola modem and gave them back the old Terayon model. It does give me much faster speeds, but in all honesty it is only as fast as the speeds I originally got 3 years ago when the service first came to my neighborhood. My max actual DL speeds top out around 600KB/s and testing at dslreports.com gives me 3443 down and 731 up fairly consistently.

Now my real issue. My multiple download speed has died completely. I'm an avid gamer and am always downloading demos, user movies, maps, and total conversions, some of which can be very big. I thought the Extreme service would be perfect for me—I thought wrong. If I have a big download going, even if it is not fast it completely ties up all my connection. My mail will timeout, web pages take minutes to load, second downloads get 3Kb/s and the original download rate usually decreases in speed by 2/3. If what I'm downloading uses BitTorrent it's as bad or worse when you start to share the common file. It was _never_ like that before.

The unhelpfull people at Rogers customer service blamed it on: the internet, the source server, my router, my computer, the fact that it was a Mac, the software, the weather. At this time they are still looking into it.

Is it as fast as they claim: yes. For playing games online it is stupid fast and my ping has dropped in half on most servers. For downloading single files it is stupid fast. For opening many web pages it is stupid fast, but it only really lets you do it in succession. For serving files or multiple downloads it is much much worse than rogers high-speed that I had a month ago.

Caveat Emptor


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, I have been testing my 'Extreme" connection, tonight, and it aint up to snuff. It has in the past, however. I called Rogers and the guy said it could be "anything" and to try to test it again later. He also suggested I clean out cache files and so on. I ran Cocktail; to do ALL the OS X maintenance routines and my internet cache. no change. he also suggested to 'cycle" the modem (unplug the power and then connect after a brief period). I have not done that yet (the modem is upstairs).

I'll see how it goes tomorrow and cycle the modem at that point.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Man... the bad now gets ugly.

After leaving the house fuming (post my post), I start my day to literally NO SERVICE. ?!?!  I'm not even getting drops of data coming thru, so I basically have no line.

I call Tech Support, and here's what I've been told.

They're not sure what is up. All should be good in my area.
They ping'ed me a bunch of times, and all checked well.
However, I am getting a ton of packet loss - 30%, and likely more as I'm sure that he was embellishing the amount.
I complained about the router, and he mentioned that the Terayons (old modem that I had to return) were pretty strong. Could pick up the faintest signal and work with it. Not what the Moto modem (new one) is best for... (?!?!).

So apparently, I may have a weak line. Watever. Come fix di damn thing man! I've been forced to ride my neighbor's line (thank god for no WEP/filtering  ) The tech comes in tomorrow.

To add salt to my wounds, I did a speed test on my neighbor's line, and she's flying!  

I'm so bummed...

H!


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

I "upgraded" to extreame and that is exactly what I got extreamly slow!









Called Rogers and was really nice to them and ended up with a 2 week credit.

Seems that there are too many people on the Rogers network and they are "working on the issue" But when it is quiet on the network this little iBook can freaking fly!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Rogers Extreme is awesome, see below speed as among the slowest tests I've taken since I got it about 2 weeks ago. There is no price difference because with Rogers you buy the modem whereas with Shaw you rent the upgraded modem. There is no difference in the "pipe" running into your house, but the modem settings and and chip set. Newer Broadcom ( http://www.broadcom.com/ ) chip set if I'm not mistaken.

004-07-29 20:17:39 EST: 5646 / 539
Your download speed : 5781959 bps, or 5646 kbps.
A 705.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 552409 bps, or 539 kbps.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Petie, where in GTA are you?? That are some great speeds.

Man... look @ these rates:

2004-07-29 22:27:02 EST: 194 / 669
Your download speed : 199061 bps, or 194 kbps.
A 24.2 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 685753 bps, or 669 kbps.

 

H!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay, my extreme connection hass been spotty for several days, when pior to this it was fast. Just now, I ran every test local to me off of thise page: http://www.dslreports.com/stest?more=1

At first I was getting BELOW 1 megabit/second download speed. Not good. At certain test sites, however, it was better at around 2.5 megabits/second.

BUT!

Running the test at this site:
http://speedtest.cogeco.net/

As Insertclevernam asked me to do (earlier in this thread) when I first got on this modem has yeilded different results. Back then, I got:

Your download speed : 4925325 bps, or 4809 kbps.
A 601.2 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 797713 bps, or 779 kbps.

That's bloody fast.

Today at the same test site, I got:

Your download speed : 2501603 bps, or 2442 kbps.
A 305.3 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 500939 bps, or 489 kbps.


Like, HALF as fast.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Petie, how can you be over 5 megabits?? Rogers Extreme is capped AT a peak of 5 megabits


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Macaholic,
I Don't think it is capped a 5 meg. When at DSL reports there have been Rogers customers at 7 and 8 meg. Check it out next time you test. I know for a fact that Rogers upgraded my area (Bolton) about 18 months ago. I had Rogers before that and quit because it was really bad.

When they contacted me this time they explained the upgrades and the reliability would be vastly better. It has been rock solid and fast beyond my expectations.

O'Henri,
Bolton , Ontario


----------



## Cam (May 24, 2003)

So i called up rogers today about upgrading my service, and they explained the whole pricing thing to me.

Even though I have the proper modem, if i were to upgrade my service they would tack on $80 to my next bill to "buy" the modem, since right now it actually belongs to rogers.

The sales rep told me that the price for Hi-Speed Extreme, and what is now called Hi-Speed Express, will always be the same (in regards to each other). The difference is simply that for the express you are paying to rent the modem as part of the price, where Extreme you own the modem so you don't pay that extra fee.

I'm still undecided if i want to upgrade or not, I mean i'd gladly pay the $80 if i was going to get those speeds, but it seems like that's unreliable right now. I wonder if i could get the express cheaper since i would own the modem









-Cam-


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Before shelling out the bucks, I would keep and eye open and ask around. I'm on schedule to have a tech come thru today, but if this is not resolved, I will ask for a reimbursement.

I might suggest following this thread: Rogers Broadband.

[edit]

OK.

Just had Rogers tech pass thru my apt to see what the issue might have been. Looks like the packet loss was associated with antiquated cabling/wiring around my apt. I live in an old spot, and that was the issue, He checked the feed coming into my room, and he said that it was sh*t. Checked another room in the house, and noticved the same weak signal. 

He had to make an apt for full fledge techs to work on the cabling on the roof.Essentially, anyone getting the crap d/ls may want to check the lines health as the Moto modems are not great @ picking up a weak signal... 

I smell some credits...

H!

H!

[ July 30, 2004, 12:42 PM: Message edited by: Ohenri ]


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

My connction speed isn't good. I went through everal tests and so on with Rogers. They say I'm good all the way up to my modem. I WAS running the optimization routines from broadband optimiser, as well as trying the optimisation routine in Cocktail. No difference.

The only variable left is my wireless router. I don't have time to rip the modem out and connect it directly to my main mac at this time, however.

Henry, are you using a router? If so, have you tried connecting directly to the modem?


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

For what it is worth.

I have a great connection with the new extreme. I live in an older part of town, and 4 years ago Rogers Techs came and ran fresh lines from a box by the road.....


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

> Henry, are you using a router? If so, have you tried connecting directly to the modem?


Mac, I totally do have a router and, although I did read some reports of router conflicts (which makes no sense to me), I still do believe that this is a Rogers issue. I would call them and have them check the lines on their dime. That's the 1st thing. Again, my CS told me the Moto modems are not as strong as the older Terayon, so a weak signal will go nowhere. 

And I did bypass my router during my investigative reporting, and got the same crap rates.

You may need the same remedy as I: new lines. Call them and let them know that this is not acceptable. Forced to rely on neighbor's line...  

H!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for your findings on the routerless results.

As for my cabling, it's about one year old from the pole into the house and about two month ago they did some extensive line replacement on the poles.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Fro my Sympatico line in Toronto (today, I've also seen quite a bit of variation when I've tested it in the past):

004-08-02 13:20:15 EST: 2308 / 647
Your download speed : 2363759 bps, or 2308 kbps.
A 288.5 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 663020 bps, or 647 kbps.


Through a Wireless router over a 54g network.

Retests:

2004-08-02 13:25:57 EST: 2350 / 646
Your download speed : 2407381 bps, or 2350 kbps.
A 293.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 662361 bps, or 646 kbps.


2004-08-02 13:26:58 EST: 2283 / 644
Your download speed : 2338484 bps, or 2283 kbps.
A 285.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 660066 bps, or 644 kbps.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Ok...

Rogers tech just changed my lines. 4 speed test results as follows:

2004-08-05 11:30:28 EST: 4635 / 768
Your download speed : 4747137 bps, or 4635 kbps.
A 579.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 787298 bps, or 768 kbps.

2004-08-05 11:34:40 EST: 4560 / 779
Your download speed : 4669625 bps, or 4560 kbps.
A 570 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 797872 bps, or 779 kbps.

2004-08-05 11:35:40 EST: 4511 / 778
Your download speed : 4619341 bps, or 4511 kbps.
A 563.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 797342 bps, or 778 kbps.

2004-08-05 11:37:34 EST: 4633 / 778
Your download speed : 4745118 bps, or 4633 kbps.
A 579.2 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 797130 bps, or 778 kbps.

These were all done on an ethernet connection. WIll check the wifi speeds.

Looking good...

H!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

That's good to hear Ohenri. Sunds like your Rogers Extreme High Speed is working now.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

When I first got Rogers internet, they put a brand new line into the house--I didn't have to ask, they just said it was normal procedure in order to get a good line for hispeed (I'm also in an old area).
Sounds like you're on track now, Ohenri, but surprising that they were using old cables in the first place--maybe they're getting lazy!


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks dudes... I was just happy to get back online, and get the speeds that I was promised. 



> but surprising that they were using old cables in the first place--maybe they're getting lazy!


I just live in an old place, and they likely never changed the lines in a few Hailey's comet sightings. +, I live in an apt, and a tech would have to do some out of ordinary climbing left and right.

H!


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

does anyone know if there is a difference in the modems that rogers has made available for the high speed extreme?

should i keep the scientific atlantic that they say is compatible - or should i trade it in for either the motorola, or toshiba?

edit- wrong brand names entered first time - sorry


----------

